# Pinstripe to ?



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi all
I can't decide if in the future i want to breed or just eventually buy the morphs i like, at the moment i have

Female - Pinstripe
Male - Pastel
Male - Cinnamon
Male Fire
2 x Male - Normal

If i wanted to breed Belle who would i be best to breed her with and what are the possible outcomes of the breeding.

Many thanks


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Fire Pins and Lemon Blasts (Pastel) are nice in my opinion.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I'd put all the male morphs to her, could get a nice split clutch: victory:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

a couple of female pastels wouldnt go amiss... super pastels, cinny pewters, fireflys, + all of the single gene morphs...

as mark has said, put ALL the male MORPHS thru her...


----------



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

Was thinking of getting a female royal, my daughter wants a royal for her 16th and i figured as she's gonna get fed up with it in a few months i might as well get one that i like as i'm gonna be the one ending up with it lol, thought maybe a pastel, Butter or lesser platinum, wasn't sure what the difference between a pastel and an enchi pastel was though.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

As allready said, get some female pastels..lots of combo's there..pewter, firefy, lemon basts etc


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

twinklu said:


> Was thinking of getting a female royal, my daughter wants a royal for her 16th and i figured as she's gonna get fed up with it in a few months i might as well get one that i like as i'm gonna be the one ending up with it lol, thought maybe a pastel, Butter or lesser platinum, wasn't sure what the difference between a pastel and an enchi pastel was though.


GOOD LATERAL THINKING !!!

pastel (most popular female morph out there)... generally, puts yellow in and lightens other morphs/combos
enchi... puts plenty of yellow in and "cleans up" morphs/combos


----------



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

alan1 said:


> GOOD LATERAL THINKING !!!
> 
> pastel (most popular female morph out there)... generally, puts yellow in and lightens other morphs/combos
> enchi... puts plenty of yellow in and "cleans up" morphs/combos


So if i buy a pastel i'm best going with the Enchi pastel then


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

twinklu said:


> So if i buy a pastel i'm best going with the Enchi pastel then


Enchi is a different morph to pastel.

Enchi pastel is an American name for the Enchi morph


----------



## Azpiercedaz (Sep 17, 2006)

I think you should put your male cinny and fire thru MY female... :whistling2:


----------



## pastel01 (Nov 29, 2008)

Male Mojave and make a Jigsaw.


----------

